# Sigh...



## pitrow (Feb 3, 2009)

so this morning I was over on another forum I frequent, an automotive forum, and someone had posted a picture of a smoker he had made out of an old oven. Basically he'd put a hot plate in the bottom and some angle iron for a chip tray holder. Complete with pictures of some pretty heavy white smoke. So I gave him a little advice about TBS and white smoke and that he should add some kind of vent for the top so the smoke has somewhere to go.

Another guy chimes in and responds to my post with this little gem:
Don't even know where to start with that one.


----------



## wutang (Feb 3, 2009)

Start with posting a link to SMF.


----------



## cowgirl (Feb 3, 2009)

lol I agree with Wutang.


----------



## davidmcg (Feb 3, 2009)

Mike I had the same conversation with a guy in KC last week.  In his tv ad he shows a Traeger pellet smoker just pumping out the smoke.  He doesn't understand TBS at all.  I ended up challenging him in a head to head smoke off.  I even went as far as telling him I would let one of my 6 year old grand kids work the meat and all I would do is work the smokebox and he had to have that Traeger smoke up anything he wanted as long as it was pumping out the smoke on his commercial.  He hasn't agree to the smoke-off yet, but he did take the commercial off.  In his commercial and his websight he claims to be a lot of things, but when you go and check him he is nothing he claims to be.


----------



## ddave (Feb 3, 2009)

"If the smoke is white, the fire's right. If the smoke is black, add some draft."
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





That's some scary stuff right there.  I don't think I want to eat his Q.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Dave


----------



## dysartsmoker (Feb 3, 2009)

YEP


----------



## ganny76 (Feb 3, 2009)

Quote:
I disagree entirely. I've smoked quite a bit, and all the advice I would get from others when I was starting out was, "If the smoke is white, the fire's right. If the smoke is black, add some draft." It doesn't have to be the billowing white stuff the whole time, but I've found that's the smoke I get when I keep the temp between 200ÂºF and 210ÂºF, which is the best temp range for smoking (hot enough to cook, not so hot that it boils out the juices, which happens above 212ÂºF).


----------



## morkdach (Feb 3, 2009)

what he said^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## ddave (Feb 3, 2009)

That's a keeper!!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Dave


----------



## morkdach (Feb 3, 2009)

where ya get one of them thar flag pole thingeys


----------



## mgwerks (Feb 3, 2009)

I don't think you could call the product of his cooking "Q".  Maybe "C".

"C" for creosote.


----------



## ddave (Feb 3, 2009)

Right-click on the image, select Save Picture As, and save it to your computer, then upload it into a Photobucket album and you can insert it into a post just like you would some Qview.

Like this . . .



Hey, it worked!!

Dave


----------



## killbuck (Feb 13, 2009)

I LOVE that flag!!! LOL! It's a keeper for sure.


----------



## bigbaldbbq (Feb 13, 2009)

I agree totally!!


----------



## smokin365 (Feb 13, 2009)

Wutang FTW!!!!


----------



## richoso1 (Feb 13, 2009)

You'll often see that billowing white cloud of smoke on some cooking programs, and people take whatever is said or shown as gospel. Let us pray...


----------



## crockadale (Feb 13, 2009)

Kind of remindes me of the viedo floating around here a while back of the two yahoos cooking a brisket with enough smoke to do a 100000 briskets.


----------



## joneser (Feb 13, 2009)

Believe it or not, that is quoted directly from the CGSP manual....
That, along with keeping your vent cracked open. 
I don't understand how a smoker manufacturer could misguide their customers.


----------



## Dutch (Feb 13, 2009)

Well, that there feller is either stupid or ignorant.  Read the definitions below and take your pick of which one he is. . .


*Stupid* = unintelligent: lacking intelligence; 
*Ignorant/ignorance*= the lack of knowledge or education." 


"Ignorant people simply don't know, while stupid people _refuse_ to learn. Ignorance is understandable- stupidity is pathetic."


----------



## azrocker (Feb 13, 2009)

I have the otbs to guide me!


----------



## pitrow (Feb 3, 2009)

so this morning I was over on another forum I frequent, an automotive forum, and someone had posted a picture of a smoker he had made out of an old oven. Basically he'd put a hot plate in the bottom and some angle iron for a chip tray holder. Complete with pictures of some pretty heavy white smoke. So I gave him a little advice about TBS and white smoke and that he should add some kind of vent for the top so the smoke has somewhere to go.

Another guy chimes in and responds to my post with this little gem:
Don't even know where to start with that one.


----------



## wutang (Feb 3, 2009)

Start with posting a link to SMF.


----------



## cowgirl (Feb 3, 2009)

lol I agree with Wutang.


----------



## davidmcg (Feb 3, 2009)

Mike I had the same conversation with a guy in KC last week.  In his tv ad he shows a Traeger pellet smoker just pumping out the smoke.  He doesn't understand TBS at all.  I ended up challenging him in a head to head smoke off.  I even went as far as telling him I would let one of my 6 year old grand kids work the meat and all I would do is work the smokebox and he had to have that Traeger smoke up anything he wanted as long as it was pumping out the smoke on his commercial.  He hasn't agree to the smoke-off yet, but he did take the commercial off.  In his commercial and his websight he claims to be a lot of things, but when you go and check him he is nothing he claims to be.


----------



## ddave (Feb 3, 2009)

"If the smoke is white, the fire's right. If the smoke is black, add some draft."
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





That's some scary stuff right there.  I don't think I want to eat his Q.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Dave


----------



## dysartsmoker (Feb 3, 2009)

YEP


----------



## ganny76 (Feb 3, 2009)

Quote:
I disagree entirely. I've smoked quite a bit, and all the advice I would get from others when I was starting out was, "If the smoke is white, the fire's right. If the smoke is black, add some draft." It doesn't have to be the billowing white stuff the whole time, but I've found that's the smoke I get when I keep the temp between 200ÂºF and 210ÂºF, which is the best temp range for smoking (hot enough to cook, not so hot that it boils out the juices, which happens above 212ÂºF).


----------



## morkdach (Feb 3, 2009)

what he said^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## ddave (Feb 3, 2009)

That's a keeper!!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Dave


----------



## morkdach (Feb 3, 2009)

where ya get one of them thar flag pole thingeys


----------



## mgwerks (Feb 3, 2009)

I don't think you could call the product of his cooking "Q".  Maybe "C".

"C" for creosote.


----------



## ddave (Feb 3, 2009)

Right-click on the image, select Save Picture As, and save it to your computer, then upload it into a Photobucket album and you can insert it into a post just like you would some Qview.

Like this . . .



Hey, it worked!!

Dave


----------



## killbuck (Feb 13, 2009)

I LOVE that flag!!! LOL! It's a keeper for sure.


----------



## bigbaldbbq (Feb 13, 2009)

I agree totally!!


----------



## smokin365 (Feb 13, 2009)

Wutang FTW!!!!


----------



## richoso1 (Feb 13, 2009)

You'll often see that billowing white cloud of smoke on some cooking programs, and people take whatever is said or shown as gospel. Let us pray...


----------



## crockadale (Feb 13, 2009)

Kind of remindes me of the viedo floating around here a while back of the two yahoos cooking a brisket with enough smoke to do a 100000 briskets.


----------



## joneser (Feb 13, 2009)

Believe it or not, that is quoted directly from the CGSP manual....
That, along with keeping your vent cracked open. 
I don't understand how a smoker manufacturer could misguide their customers.


----------



## Dutch (Feb 13, 2009)

Well, that there feller is either stupid or ignorant.  Read the definitions below and take your pick of which one he is. . .


*Stupid* = unintelligent: lacking intelligence; 
*Ignorant/ignorance*= the lack of knowledge or education." 


"Ignorant people simply don't know, while stupid people _refuse_ to learn. Ignorance is understandable- stupidity is pathetic."


----------



## azrocker (Feb 13, 2009)

I have the otbs to guide me!


----------

